# Preserving Quills?



## just_jen3 (Mar 8, 2013)

If this is the wrong place for this please let me know. 

I lost my girl, Willow, a month ago. I'm finally getting around to packing her things up and storing them in the basement until I'm comfortable/able to get another hedgie. While I was going through her liners and snuggle bags I found several quills she had shed (including an adorably tiny little baby quill :') ). I bought a few small glass vials from amazon. I planned on putting her quills in one of the vials and wearing it as a necklace. I noticed that some of the older quills are kind of flimsy. I'm assuming over time they lose whatever it is that makes them stiff. 

My question is should I fill the vial up with alcohol or something to help preserve them or do you think this would mess them up? 

Also, I thought that the quill necklace was a cute idea to remember her by. Now I'm wondering if it's weird. It's not weird right?


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I made one with a round vial and a few of Finnick's baby quills. I also have one with shed snake teeth. So weird or not, at least you aren't alone. :lol:

I just put them in dry with nothing else. I don't think the quills will break down fast enough for us to notice.


----------



## just_jen3 (Mar 8, 2013)

At least I'm not alone. Lol Thanks for your help!

The vials came with stoppers and a little top to put it on a chain. The top didn't fit though. I was out of super glue and clear nail polish didn't work. :/ Finally I melted down part of a plastic knife and that seems to have sealed it and attached the top. Yay! I added a jewelry ring and bam! Here's what I ended up with. 



http://imgur.com/SvibYsp


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

That's super cute! I moved half a year ago and still haven't picked up all my stuff from my parents' place, so I don't have a picture of mine. I used these vials though. The quills sit diagonally in a circle.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

If quills break down it has to be at a super slow rate. I have memory vials that contain at least 2 quills from all but one hedgehog I have cared for (I didn't keep the quills from my first hedgehog). The oldest quill in that vial is from a hedgehog that died in 2000. Nearly 16 years later and I've have never found any evidence that they are falling apart.


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

Where did you get the vials? I would love to make one of these for oscars quills.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Craft stores usually sell them, but I get mine from Etsy because there's a wider selection. I have bought some from Michael's too though.


----------



## just_jen3 (Mar 8, 2013)

If you like the necklace top ones, like the ones I used, I got them from Amazon. I'm not sure if it will let me link here (some forums won't let you), but here's a direct link:

Amazon.com: 10Pcs Mini Empty Glass Tube Vials Charms Wish Bottles Pendant Clear: Jewelry


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

Ok thanks Jen! I think I will buys these I really like them, and I also already have quills from when Oscar was quilling so once I get them I can make it and post a pic!


----------



## Christus4 (Dec 14, 2015)

What a fantastic idea!!!! I'm bringing a new hedgie home this weekend - I'll be on the lookout for the vials so I can save a few quills when he sheds them


----------



## just_jen3 (Mar 8, 2013)

Aww. Congrats!  

Definitely be on the look out! I really wish I would have saved more of Willow's baby quills. I thought I had them put away, but I found the jar that I bought for them and it was empty. We moved states in 2014 so it's possible that they're around somewhere and just lost in the box jungle down in the basement. :/ lol


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Christus, your new baby is adorable!

Jen, that's too bad, hopefully you find them stashed somewhere. Probably when you're least expecting to find them, as is the case at my house. :roll:

I have a full tic tac box of Finn's quills to choose from :lol:. I'm always on the lookout for other ways to use them.


----------



## just_jen3 (Mar 8, 2013)

Lol! That's always how it is. I give up looking for something. Then a while later I try to find something else and end up finding the original thing from before.


----------

